# Wing mirror tilt / dipping to view kerb when in reverse



## farazh1985 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hey all,

Seen a couple of videos of the TT where the passenger wing mirror tilts down when the gear is in reverse so you can see the kerb, then when drive is selected it returns to it's original position. Is this an optional extra or is there a way to activate it? Planning on getting my alloys refurbed soon and would like them to stay that way


----------



## Kenny. (Dec 30, 2014)

turn down the passenger mirror in R
Unit 52 (select the passenger unit, it may vary from left drive hand/right drive hand)
coding
Byte 4
enable bit 2
enable bit 3


----------



## farazh1985 (Mar 28, 2019)

:? Can you clarify a bit or provide a step by step on how exactly to do this? I'm assuming I need a cable or program to somehow enter these values. Thanks


----------



## farazh1985 (Mar 28, 2019)

I think I've figured it out. I need to buy a OBD to USB cable, download the VCDS software and enter the values that way, right?


----------



## Kenny. (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry for being a bit vague, yes your spot on, cable and VCDS is all that's needed, there's a very large thread on the forum regarding this called "bit & byte" I'll post a link


----------



## Kenny. (Dec 30, 2014)

Here you go, a bit long but well worth a read,

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1086825


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Far easier to use something like this:

https://obdeleven.com/en/

Or this:

https://caristaapp.com/ Forget this, it doesn't do customisation any more.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Are you sure you don't have it already? If you don't have it set right and haven't set the dip position then it won't dip.

From memory: You need to always have the wing mirror switch pointing at L (assuming RHD). To set up the dip position (once only) you need to put the car in reverse and manually set the mirror to the required dip position. Then take the car out of reverse and the mirror should return to the original non-dipped position. Put the car in reverse and it should dip.

Can't recall if there's a tick box in one of the MMI menus to select dip on reverse but worth a check before messing with VCDS or equivalents.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

chelspeed said:


> Are you sure you don't have it already? If you don't have it set right and haven't set the dip position then it won't dip.
> 
> From memory: You need to always have the wing mirror switch pointing at L (assuming RHD). To set up the dip position (once only) you need to put the car in reverse and manually set the mirror to the required dip position. Then take the car out of reverse and the mirror should return to the original non-dipped position. Put the car in reverse and it should dip.


Thanks, I wasn't aware of this.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

As above, just be aware that the mirror doesn't reset immediately leaving reverse gear, it will move back at a set forward speed.


----------



## farazh1985 (Mar 28, 2019)

Kenny. said:


> Here you go, a bit long but well worth a read,
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1086825


Thanks! I've ordered a cable and hopefully should be straightforward to do!



chelspeed said:


> Are you sure you don't have it already? If you don't have it set right and haven't set the dip position then it won't dip.
> 
> From memory: You need to always have the wing mirror switch pointing at L (assuming RHD). To set up the dip position (once only) you need to put the car in reverse and manually set the mirror to the required dip position. Then take the car out of reverse and the mirror should return to the original non-dipped position. Put the car in reverse and it should dip.
> 
> Can't recall if there's a tick box in one of the MMI menus to select dip on reverse but worth a check before messing with VCDS or equivalents.


Aha I tried this but it didn't work, hence thought I'd ask! Appreciate the reply nonetheless


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

anybody knows, if the_ turn down the passenger mirror in R_ function is activated, what happens when the mirrors are folded and I put reverse? will they automatically unfold and passenger side will turn down, or remain both folded?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

They stay in. The tilt in reverse only works when the mirror control is set to the passenger side mirror (depends on RHD / LHD).

Imagine if they were folded to get the car in the garage and they unfolded as you were driving in!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you perfectly cantered my problem!
many thanks



phazer said:


> They stay in. The tilt in reverse only works when the mirror control is set to the passenger side mirror (depends on RHD / LHD).
> *Imagine if they were folded to get the car in the garage and they unfolded as you were driving in*!


----------

